# shooting lanes vs trimming trees



## Arkie (Jan 14, 2009)

In the past I have always trimmed my trees up about ten feet for a wider field of vision. My huntin buddies keep telling me to make shooting lanes on my land. It seems to me you have a very limited time to place your shot with a lane.


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

We cut lanes...make them look almost like a half wagon wheel depending the stand location.


----------



## Arkie (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey Jungda, you talkin about the spokes (of the wagon wheel) being the lanes? Also, how many people do you have hunting at a time?


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

yeah just the spokes of the wheel.

Typically it will only be half the wheel.

We have one person in the tree stand at a time.

Usually about 4-5 lanes per stand depending on how many deer trails are around that particular stand.


----------

